# Rate my new rig?



## Travanix (Mar 21, 2010)

Overclocked Intel Corei7 975 3.86GHz (8MB Cache)
6GB Triple Channel 1333MHz DDR3
Dual ATI Radeon HD 5970, 2GB GDDR5
1.2TB RAID 0 (2x 640GB SATA-II, 7,200 RPM, 16MB Cache HDDs)
24X CD/DVD burner (DVD+/-RW)
Sound Blaster X-Fi Xtreme Audio
Three Samsung SyncMaster 226BW for ATI EYEFINITY
Kingwin AS3000 Liquid Cooling System


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

You left out the most important piece of hardware. Brand & Model of the PSU?
Water & electricity don't play well together.


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

why are you not as proud of your power supply as you are the rest of your components ?

the PSU is the foundation of your system; the single most important part ?


----------



## emosun (Oct 4, 2006)

Rate it in terms of performance? Or what we think?


----------



## hhnq04 (Mar 19, 2008)

Rating for your rig: 5.

Reason for rating: I'll bet the cost of your rig, that you didn't build it. Therefore, you probably strolled into their store cocky as your are now that we are going to bow in amazement of your system, told them to show you their brochure which they gladly did, doubled their best listed machine, and charged you triple.

It's technology. It's going to be outdated just as soon as a computer I could build for $1000. Know what yours can do that mine wouldn't be able to: play on 3 monitors.


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

hhnq04 said:


> Rating for your rig: 5.
> 
> Reason for rating: I'll bet the cost of your rig, that you didn't build it. Therefore, you probably strolled into their store cocky as your are now that we are going to bow in amazement of your system, told them to show you their brochure which they gladly did, doubled their best listed machine, and charged you triple.
> 
> It's technology. It's going to be outdated just as soon as a computer I could build for $1000. Know what yours can do that mine wouldn't be able to: play on 3 monitors.



your reply is on the edge of trolling; I can think of alot of ways you could have delivered the same message without insult or provocation!

*TSF, does not condone such!* :4-thatsba


----------



## gcavan (Aug 13, 2009)

> 1.2TB RAID 0 (2x 640GB SATA-II, 7,200 RPM, 16MB Cache HDDs)


You do realize this gives you only 640GB of total storage, all of which will be lost should either hard drive fail.



> Overclocked Intel Corei7 975 3.86GHz
> Dual ATI Radeon HD 5970
> Kingwin AS3000 Liquid Cooling System


Are you sure you want to trust your system to a low end cooler which was designed for P3, P4, K7, and K8 cpu's and for geforce 6 and 7 series gpu's?


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

your system has lot of high end performance parts; however there are several key questions left unanswered which will impact how reliable the system will run and for how long? (power supply & cooling system choice)

kind of like; putting generic tires on a Ferrari then headed for the autobahn


----------



## Travanix (Mar 21, 2010)

In no way am i trying to brag about a computer - i just purchased it and i wanted to know what i can do to make it better. I am a 2nd lieutenant in the marines and about to head over to okinawa where im sure ill be getting alot of game time in due to alot of downtime.... I have a 1100 watt power supply and im waiting confirmation from Alienware (the people i purchased from) on what the exact model is of the mobo i will be getting. im sorry if my origional post sounded conceited i just was looking for informaiton on what i can do to make it better


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

I found no conceit in your post at all-even if your are on officer! :grin:
Sorry, being a former Non-Com I couldn't resist the officer pun.
Most all prebuilt PC's , including Alienware, will include a big watt number PSU that is low quality. I would seriously question the one they furnish will actually put out a clean reliable 1100W.
I would request a 750W Corsair included in the build. 
Read this thread about PSU's. http://www.techsupportforum.com/f210/power-supply-information-and-selection-192217.html
Be careful in Okinawa and Best of Luck!


----------



## Travanix (Mar 21, 2010)

any news if ATI 5970 series cards will actually support 3D much like NVIDIA is doing with 3d gaming glasses?


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

Alienware, eh? I'd have to give it a 3 on a scale of 1-10.

Alienware isn't known for quality, but they are known for inflating prices. Also, two cards like that are a waste. 2x heat, 2x energy consumption, and 2x cost for a 25% increase in performance.

Onboard audio is just fine, no need to jack up cost with an extra card.

6GB is a waste as most systems barely use over 4GB.


----------



## gcavan (Aug 13, 2009)

> two cards like that are a waste.


Not disputing this, but I believe the "Dual" part of the description probably refers to the 5970 having two gpu's


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

even if the new cards support more features (direct x11) comes to mind, games wont make use of it for some time, especailly given the economics of the PC gaming world, revenue is shrinking by 15%-20% for the last few years

when this happens; a company doesnt go all out with more programming


right now the big desire for them is making console games compatible for PC's but not doing it really well........much like a half hearted attempt

then they move on to the next title

nothing seems to be worth risking your whole companies future and budget on


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

I found no conceit in your post 


you should be happy to have a new high powered gaming PC and I hope you enjoy it throughly

I hope you have a safe and enjoyable stay in Okinawa


----------



## Zealex (Nov 30, 2008)

I give your pc a 4, it's a alienware and your system is a bit of an overkill. 

I also wanted to say good luck and stay safe in Okinawa :wave:


----------



## emosun (Oct 4, 2006)

If it's an alienware it get s 2 automatically from me. Looks nice but that's about it , just looks nice.


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

Before we could put a REAL rating on your system we would need to know the make and models of the motherboard / power supply / memory

your system has some top dollar / top performance parts; but DELL has a way of sliding in the not sooo good stuff too


----------



## Travanix (Mar 21, 2010)

Motherboard: Alienware® Approved X38 Motherboard Includes onboard Wireless-N, PCI-Express 2.0, and DDR3 memory 

High-Performance Liquid Cooling: Alienware® ALX High-Performance Liquid Cooling


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

"Alienware® Approved X38 Motherboard" could be any brand.
Liquid & electricity don't play well together and air cooling is more than capable.
As you may have gathered from the posts here, Alienware is no better than any other OEM retailer and actually worse than some. There reluctance to reveal the brands of hardware used is a good sign they aren't using anything that is worth the price they charge.


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

Tyree said:


> "Alienware® Approved X38 Motherboard" could be any brand.
> Liquid & electricity don't play well together and air cooling is more than capable.
> As you may have gathered from the posts here, Alienware is no better than any other OEM retailer and actually worse than some. There reluctance to reveal the brands of hardware used is a good sign they aren't using anything that is worth the price they charge.





I didnt want to be the dark cloud over the party; but Tyree has hit the nail square on the head here


I dont even know if they used the non-conductive coolant in your water cooling set-up ............the non-conductive one is much more expensive, soooo ??????????????


----------

